# Stallion



## Essence Of Perception (Sep 21, 2007)

I drew this back when I was 14.  I no longer have the picture, otherwise I would have taken a picture of it, because this copy is scanned onto my really old computer from way back then, back when scanners really sucked, Lol.   But anyways,  Hope you enjoy!  It was of a horse I used to own.  He was a gelding- but had that beauty that comes to mind when you think of a Stallion..


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 24, 2007)

You've got the action down, but I think his chest/legs area is a bit "off". I'd like to see how you would do with it now that you're older. 

Marian


----------

